# Quick Clot Expiration Date



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

I have some quick clot that is now past it's labeled expiration date. Some are older than others. One shows 2013! I didn't see that date until I was doing a cleanout. I have put them to the side for now. But my question is does it go bad? No longer serviceable ?


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I always advise people that expiration dates are more of a marketing/sales gimmick - forces insurance/hospital compliance, generates sales etc - we can dissect this by the numbers but I digress.

The rule of thumb is if the package has not been compromised - rips, gouges, etc and it has been kept in cool/dry place, or at least out of the sun or frozen solid it will be fine.

The QuikClot products are exothermic, and will chemically break down - numbers vary from 5-10 yrs - I used expired QC/Combat Gauze in RMMTs as well as overseas and they performed as expected.

My personal $0.02 is choosing a biological-based product like SNOW, Surgicel, Surgifoam or CELOX - I used all 4 with the first three being OR grade, but again, as long as they've been stored smartly and not beat up keep them

Worse comes to worse mark them with orange spraypaint and maybe use them for training materials


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

If it were me, I wouldn't toss them. But would get some new to go with it. Mark them somehow so you know which ones are older vs new. If & when you need to use them, start with the oldest first......if it doesn't work, then use the new one. 


And just a point to ponder.....it's a good idea to go thru all your stores periodically & keep everything on a rotation basis, using oldest first. Just in case something has lost it's value over time....if that makes sense.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

JustAnotherNut said:


> And just a point to ponder.....it's a good idea to go thru all your stores periodically & keep everything on a rotation basis, using oldest first. Just in case something has lost it's value over time....if that makes sense.


That is exactly how I found them, doing my inventory checks, the one from 2013 was an oddball and not in an established kit, I found it by itself. That's how it got away from me.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> I always advise people that expiration dates are more of a marketing/sales gimmick - forces insurance/hospital compliance, generates sales etc - we can dissect this by the numbers but I digress.
> 
> The rule of thumb is if the package has not been compromised - rips, gouges, etc and it has been kept in cool/dry place, or at least out of the sun or frozen solid it will be fine.
> 
> ...


As always AnotherSOFSurvivor is putting out some in my opinion good information. He basically stated my opinion. You didn't mention if you had gauze or sponge. I guess it does not matter, either will still work to a degree even if the hemostatic portion was not working 100%. Its still an absorbent band aid after all. On the old field dressings it would say sterile unless opened or something like that. All the modern stuff has an expiration date. I think it is just marketing. I can see the Israeli dressings because of the elasticity of the wrap but if it goes bad, its still going to work you will just be careful your wrapping it tight enough(without making a tourniquet).

The ingredients in the QuickClot are dry and that makes me think it will last longer. If compared to medicine its been proven (Army test) that medication in "tablet form" (dry)will retain its potency long after the expiration date. Gel caps and liquid medication looses its potency rapidly.

Hopefully I helped a tiny bit and gave somewhat of a different view.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

just like with other prep gear that's expired or been updated - rotate the stuff to the backshelf if there's room - if it gets bad enough you have some potential backup there - otherwise it's bait or a part of a payoff if you get sqeezed ....


----------



## prepper MATT (Apr 30, 2017)

I purchase expired medical supplies ( for example Israeli battle dressings, HYFIN chest seal etc ) about half the time to save $. I have old canned goods (2008) that I tried recently. And the cucumbers I canned in 2012 are awesome. But as a precaution I examine the exteriors, smell everything, then finger taste. We are so spoiled in the West, we donate our expired meds to Africa. However, I keep all my food and med preps in dark cool areas to slow down the degrading of contents.


----------

